# Bach: Well Tempered Clavier, Gulda - which recording?



## staaling

Hi

I'm looking to purchase a copy of the Well Tempered Clavier played by Friedrich Gulda. There are two Philips Duo cds which you can pick up fairly cheaply on Amazon Marketplace which is what I was about to buy - then I saw that there is also a 4 cd box set released a few years ago on the MPS label which is considerably more expensive.

I have discovered that MPS is now owned by Universal Classics, the same as Philips but I've been unable to find out anything else about the MPS version. I'm pretty sure that it's the same recording but I wonder if the sound has been digitally remastered since it was originally released as a Philips Duo back in the early 1990s? Any information would be gratefully received.

Many thanks

Staaling


----------



## Head_case

why Guida?

If this is your guiding principle for the WTC, then it limits the options. 

I like the period harpsichord played by Bob van Asperen renditions. Never felt the need for another version after his readings.


----------



## staaling

This is not my first WTC, I have several including Roberts, Gould, Fischer, Jaccottet, Richter and Hewitt. I have heard brief snippets of Gulda playing the 48 and really liked his playing - my request was just about the two recordings and differences, if any, in recording quality.

I have contemplated the Van Asperen recording, available on Virgin, and it does get a good review in the Penguin Guide and on Musicweb International, but some reviewers describe his playing as sounding a bit rushed and that the sound is a little clangorous.


----------

